# H2O hunting



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

Wondering if anyone would be interested in teaming up on a nice weekend and experimenting with a large spread hunting migrating birds over water. We will have 85 doz deadlies to contribute and hunting SD and ND. Shoot me a pm this could be fun!!!


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

deadlies over water??? sheetwater?


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

yes.. or a pasture. I guess i neglected to say we got rid of our floaters until someday we start adding newer ones back in.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We may be down - pm sent.


----------



## wtrfowlhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

count me in. is 30 dz avery floaters enough?


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

Plenty but how ya getting them here from Texas?


----------



## wtrfowlhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

think i could fit them in my cessna i bought down here? let me know what ya think.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Can I borrow the Cessna for scouting? :thumb:


----------



## wtrfowlhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

you possible could hitch a ride


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

Twin engine? I'd think you could get them in


----------



## cmhlop72 (Feb 24, 2007)

will the guy with the cesna stop in reno to pick us up? we'll do some major setting up while youall sleep in.


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

Id take that deal! sleep in while someone else sets up :beer:


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

Yeah that would be the life! A non sleep deprived spring season? didnt think that was possible until now!


----------



## cmhlop72 (Feb 24, 2007)

between bouncing and college and to make up for the terrible season i had here, i'm ready to do without. if we had people to hunt with out your way the far west boys are able to put in about 5 or 6 sleepless days. :beer:


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

Haha this could be a future possibility!


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

im down!


----------

